

San Francisco Real Estate Exuberance Index for 2013 - lpolovets
http://priceonomics.com/san-francisco-real-estate-exuberance-index-for/

======
lpolovets
IMO, it's interesting to see this the day after yesterday's discussion about
how low average founder salaries are
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7058840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7058840)).
The report in yesterday's article mentioned that 2/3 of founders in Silicon
Valley earn <50k, and it's hard to reconcile that with the median price of a
2-bedroom condo in SF being almost a million dollars.

